# wave in video konvertieren



## ddbug (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine wave-Datei aufgenommen.
Diese möchte ich gerne in ein Video umkonvertieren, sodass ich beim Abspielen der Datei den Ton höre sowie auch die dazugehörige Welle (Graph) sehe. 
Kann mir da jemand ein Programm nennen, mit dem ich das realisieren kann?

Gruß und Danke

Tobias


----------



## jore (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht funktioniert es auf einem etwas umständlichen Weg ohne spezielle Programme indem du dir ein entsprechendes Winamp Plugin (für Wave Graph) suchst und das Vizualisierungs Window mittels Capture Programm (z.B. mit der Freeware aufzeichnest.Bulent's Screen Recorder). Dann musst du nur noch Ton und Bild in einem Videoschnittprogramm zusammenfügen. Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.


Groß

jore


----------



## ddbug (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hatte das schon versucht. Leider konnten die Capture-Prgramme nicht so schnell aufnehmen wie die Daten abgespielt wurden.
Ich habe es nun mittels Adobe After Effects hinbekommen.

Gruß

Tobias


----------

